# PCGH-Ultimate-PC 2080Ti-Edition: Intel Core i9-9900K + Palit Geforce RTX 2080 Ti DUAL [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 2080Ti-Edition: Intel Core i9-9900K + Palit Geforce RTX 2080 Ti DUAL [Werbung]*

						Der PCGH-Ultimate-PC 2080Ti-Edition ist das neue PCGH-PC-Flaggschiff und wurde von den Redakteuren der Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware konfiguriert. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 2080Ti-Edition: Intel Core i9-9900K + Palit Geforce RTX 2080 Ti DUAL [Werbung]*


----------



## PAPERBOT (30. November 2018)

Wäre ja prinzipiell interessiert aber:

- Aus technischen Gründen ist bei "Liefertermin unbekannt" nur eine Bezahlung per Nachnahme möglich. - gelesen und gelacht
- bei alternate steht nur: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - std Referenzdesign?!
- statt Win 10 Pro gibt es Win 10 Home


----------



## facehugger (30. November 2018)

Frage: wenn dieser PC unter Gaminglast angeblich nur 330W verbrät, warum wird dann ein 750W-Netzteil verbaut...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. November 2018)

PAPERBOT schrieb:


> Wäre ja prinzipiell interessiert aber:
> 
> - Aus technischen Gründen ist bei "Liefertermin unbekannt" nur eine Bezahlung per Nachnahme möglich. - gelesen und gelacht
> - bei alternate steht nur: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - std Referenzdesign?!
> - statt Win 10 Pro gibt es Win 10 Home



Sehr guter Hinweis mit Windows 10, ich habs direkt an Alternate weitergegeben.

Bei der Grafikkarte wird von Alternate nie ein Hersteller angegeben, es zählt was hier steht: www.pcgh-pc.de



facehugger schrieb:


> Frage: wenn dieser PC unter Gaminglast angeblich nur 330W verbrät, warum wird dann ein 750W-Netzteil verbaut...
> 
> Gruß



Ich wollte da ursprünglich auch das 550W PCGH-Netzteil nehmen, aber Alternate meinte das reicht nicht aus, keine Ahnung wie deren Stress-Tests aussehen, unser Wert wurde um 3D Mark Firestrike-Benchmark abgelesen. Mit Prime95 im Hintergrund siehts sicherlich anders aus.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich wollte da ursprünglich auch das 550W PCGH-Netzteil nehmen, aber Alternate meinte das reicht nicht aus, keine Ahnung wie deren Stress-Tests aussehen, unser Wert wurde um 3D Mark Firestrike-Benchmark abgelesen. Mit Prime95 im Hintergrund siehts sicherlich anders aus.



Bei Alternate haben sie vermutlich einfach nur auf den Karton der Grafikkarte geguckt und dort steht, dass ein 600 Watt Netzteil empfohlen wird und man hat dann noch mal was drauf geschlagen.
Wobei ich ja sagen muss, dass die HDD eine absolute Frechheit ist. 
 Da erwarte ich eine M.2 SSD und eine bis zwei weitere SSD, aber keine HDD.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Alternate haben sie vermutlich einfach nur auf den Karton der Grafikkarte geguckt und dort steht, dass ein 600 Watt Netzteil empfohlen wird und man hat dann noch mal was drauf geschlagen.
> Wobei ich ja sagen muss, dass die HDD eine absolute Frechheit ist.
> Da erwarte ich eine M.2 SSD und eine bis zwei weitere SSD, aber keine HDD.



Ich denke wer eine weitere SSD einbauen möchte, bekommt das ohne Probleme selbst hin, SATA- und Stromkabel von HDD abstecken und an SSD anstecken, sollte jeder Komplett-PC-Käufer schaffen


----------



## cryptochrome (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich sags mal so:

Ich hab eine ganz ähnliche Konfiguration, allerdings nur nen 6700K und dafür die OC Variante der Palit 2080 ti. Und "nur" 550W. Übertakten ist hier nicht drin. Geringfügiges Übertakten der GPU bringt fast nix, und bei moderatem bis höherem Übertakten schaltet sich der Rechner unter hoher Last sofort ab (z.B. in AC Odyssey mit 4K Ultra HDR).

Hier mindestens 650+ Watt zu verbauen halte ich daher aus meiner Erfahrung heraus für keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## cuteEevee (10. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich wollte da ursprünglich auch das 550W PCGH-Netzteil nehmen, aber Alternate meinte das reicht nicht aus, keine Ahnung wie deren Stress-Tests aussehen, unser Wert wurde um 3D Mark Firestrike-Benchmark abgelesen. Mit Prime95 im Hintergrund siehts sicherlich anders aus.



Also, 550w sind definitiv zuwenig, denn das jabe ich neulich durchgemacht:
i7-8086k, alle Kerne auf 5ghz, Asus Strix OC rtx 2080ti rein, Rechner schmiert beim 4k spielen in Battlefront 2 ab.
Habe dann gebenchmarkt, mein 6 kerner zieht ohne Grafiklast 370W bei Prime 95.
die Grafikkarte alleine zieht nochmal min 200.

Habe jetzt ein 850w netzteil (gold+) und habe bei wollast mit Prime + fuzzy Doughnut of death über 570w. Und das sind 570w ohne Spannungsspitzen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich denke wer eine weitere SSD einbauen möchte, bekommt das ohne Probleme selbst hin, SATA- und Stromkabel von HDD abstecken und an SSD anstecken, sollte jeder Komplett-PC-Käufer schaffen


Wenn du dich da nicht irrst. Wer einen fertig PC kauft hat oft von dem Zeug keine Ahnung. Deshalb kauft er ja so was. 

Der PC ist nicht schlecht, aber selber zusammen stellen und zusammenbauen ist doch noch was anderes.


----------



## Mydgard (31. Dezember 2018)

Da PCGH ja Werbung macht für das R6 PCGH Edition, ist das hier gleich verbaut, oder das normale R6?


----------



## cryptochrome (31. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da nicht irrst. Wer einen fertig PC kauft hat oft von dem Zeug keine Ahnung. Deshalb kauft er ja so was.



Das mag auf einen Teil der Käufer sicher zutreffen, ist aber doch sehr pauschal. Ich kaufe Fertig-PCs, weil ich weder die Zeit noch die Lust darauf habe, mir selbst einen PC zu bauen. Obwohl ich das durchaus kann und früher auch so gehandhabt habe. Zudem hat man bei einem Fertig-PC einen Ansprechpartner, dem man bei Problemen eins auf den Deckel geben und Nachbesserung einfordern kann. 

Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, und es gibt zig Gründe, sich für einen Fertig-PC zu entscheiden. Alle Käufer als "ahnungslos" zu verspotten ist da etwas kurzsichtig gedacht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2019)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Da PCGH ja Werbung macht für das R6 PCGH Edition, ist das hier gleich verbaut, oder das normale R6?



Nein hier wird das normale R6 ohne Glaswände verbaut.


----------



## Mosed (6. Januar 2019)

Stellt es für den Luftstrom kein Problem dar, dass der hintere CPU-Lüfter quasi direkt in den hinteren Gehäuselüfter bläst?

Ich stehe gerade vor der Fragestellung, ob ich den Scythe Mugen 5 in normal oder PCGH Version nehme für den nächsten PC... Das Gehäuse (ebenfalls das R6, aber mit USB-C) steht schon hier, ich warte auf die CES 2019, um meine weiteren Schritte zu planen... 



Das R6 gibt es ja auch als USB-C Variante - wäre das nicht "besser" für diesen PC? Soweit ich das sehe hätte das Mainboard den nötigen Anschluss.


----------



## Redtogrey (18. Januar 2019)

Laufen denn die 2080 RTX Karten mittlerweile stabil oder gibt es  immernoch genug ausfälle? (man liest ja oft von Karten, welche innerhalb von paar Tagen defekt sind)


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (20. Januar 2019)

Redtogrey schrieb:


> Laufen denn die 2080 RTX Karten mittlerweile stabil oder gibt es  immernoch genug ausfälle? (man liest ja oft von Karten, welche innerhalb von paar Tagen defekt sind)



Dieses Problem betraf wohl in erster Linie die Founders Edition von NVIDIA. Die Ausfall- bzw. Rücksendequote durch Derfekt der RTX mit Custom-Kühler liegt laut Caseking bei etwa 1,2% wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## PAPERBOT (21. Januar 2019)

Redtogrey schrieb:


> Laufen denn die 2080 RTX Karten mittlerweile  stabil oder gibt es  immernoch genug ausfälle? (man liest ja oft von  Karten, welche innerhalb von paar Tagen defekt sind)




Meine erste 2080Ti dieses PCs war defekt, wurde aber getauscht und die zweite läuft bisher ohne Probleme


----------



## Realchicken (24. Januar 2019)

ich stelle mir eher die frage wie gut man den 9900k mit dem Mugen 5 gekühlt bekommt, dachte der sei so ein Hitzkopf das nur noctua Dh15 den zähmen kann?!


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2019)

Warum wird das Grafikkartenende nicht mittels Halterung arretiert, wie bei der MM Spiele-PC Hausmarke ?

Auf dem Bild kann man nur zu gut erkennen wie die GraKa wie betäubt am Ende runter hängt, als ob diese gleich abfällt . 

Ein verbogenes PCB könnte auch zu Problemen führen, z.B. Artefakte oder Totaldefekt.

Also das darf besser gelöst werden  .


----------



## INU.ID (27. Januar 2019)

Mosed schrieb:


> Stellt es für den Luftstrom kein Problem dar, dass der hintere CPU-Lüfter quasi direkt in den hinteren Gehäuselüfter bläst?


Ich kenne zwar die Laufrichtung des hier genannten Lüfters nicht, aber im Normalfall wird die Luft oben und hinten aus dem Gehäuse geblasen. Wenn hier also ein CPU-Lüfter direkt vor einen hinteren Gehäuselüfter bläst, würde dieser Gehäuselüfter die erwärmte Luft der CPU normal direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördern. Besser geht es fast gar nicht. ^^


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte wird von Alternate nie ein Hersteller angegeben, es zählt was hier steht: www.pcgh-pc.de



Was bedeutet eigentlich K1-A1 beim Chip.
Das K1 ist irgendwie neu ggü. dem Launch.

btw.
Die Lüfteranordnung bei der CPU ist ganz normal. Und sicher auch gut für die Spawas und den Ram.
Die  CPU-Lüfter blasen nach Hinten , wo es durch den hinteren Lüfter raus geht. Alles zu sehen.

Insgesamt natürlich net verständlich, ein Gehäuse für 2x Wakü. und NULL gewählt.
Da hätte man CPU+GPU ruhig mit je einer großen AiO nehmen können.
Die Ti mit der kleinsten TDP ist für den Gesamtpreis ne Zumutung.(250W) 
Hoffentlich verhindert das K1 net das Flashen.
Zum Glück kein 550W-NT. Da wollte wohl Jemand das Flashen  und OCen verhindern.

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich als Erstes die Palit GamingPro stattdessen nehmen.(300W) Kostet nur 10,-€ mehr als die Kleine. 
Da kann man wahrscheinlich das KFA-Bios mit 380W draufflashen.
VGA Bios Collection: KFA2 RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp
VGA Bios Collection: Palit RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp
Das Ganze würden dann ein 360er Eisbär/CPU + 240er Aio/GPU abrunden.(oder Custom Loop)
Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080Ti - Black M01 - WaKü VGAs | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Mosed (10. Februar 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar die Laufrichtung des hier genannten Lüfters nicht, aber im Normalfall wird die Luft oben und hinten aus dem Gehäuse geblasen. Wenn hier also ein CPU-Lüfter direkt vor einen hinteren Gehäuselüfter bläst, würde dieser Gehäuselüfter die erwärmte Luft der CPU normal direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördern. Besser geht es fast gar nicht. ^^



Vom Prinzip richtig, aber der CPU Lüfter bläst durch den geringen Abstand direkt auf den Gehäuselüfter drauf, was für Verwirbelungen etc sorgen könnte. Der Gehäuselüfter wird quasi zwangsbeatmet.


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Februar 2019)

Mosed schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip richtig, aber der CPU Lüfter bläst durch den geringen Abstand direkt auf den Gehäuselüfter drauf, was für Verwirbelungen etc sorgen könnte. Der Gehäuselüfter wird quasi zwangsbeatmet.



Ach dat passt schon. Hast wohl noch nie Softys altes Ungeheuer gesehen  Larrabee kommt doch erst 2010


----------



## Redtogrey (12. Februar 2019)

Hmpf, PC heute angekommen. Direkt nach der Windows installation gabs dann Rosa Artefakte im "Space Invaders" Stil und Code 43 im Gerätemanager. Die Grafikkarte geht morgen auf den Weg, dann mal hoffen das die zweite Karte besser läuft  Mal schauen wielange es dauert bis die Ersatzkarte kommt


----------



## einGari (23. März 2019)

Hast du deine Karte schon zurückgeschickt? Heute kam nämlich mein Rechner mit exakt dem gleichen pinken Artefaktschwirren und Code 43. Warum wird der Rechner nicht zumindest ein einziges Mal zu Testzwecken hochgefahren? Bei mir wars auch direkt beim ersten hochfahren noch im Bios ersichtlich. Ich befürchte fast, die haben deine Karte nach der Retoure einfach in meinen Rechner gesteckt. Ich spreche ja nicht mal von Stabilitätstests, sondern lediglich von einmaligem anschalten. Um zumindest keinen rießigen Retourenaufwand, für etwas zu schaffen, dass mein 4-jähriger Cousin feststellen kann. Der Rechner war eine Umbuchung vom Corsair One, der eigentlich vor drei Wochen hätte geliefert werden sollen, aber immer und immer wieder verschoben wurde, bis ich ihn einfach abbestellt hab, weil ich wegen meiner Fernschule nicht so lange auf einen Rechner verzichten kann und dann bin ich schon so kulant und die schicken mir diesen defekten Schrott..Und mich macht einfach sauer, dass das offensichtlich innerhalb so kurzer Zeit zwei mal passiert, obwohl der Rechner durch die ssd in unter 20 Sekunden bootet. Das hätte den ganzen Ärger erspart...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. März 2019)

einGari schrieb:


> Hast du deine Karte schon zurückgeschickt? Heute kam nämlich mein Rechner mit exakt dem gleichen pinken Artefaktschwirren und Code 43. Warum wird der Rechner nicht zumindest ein einziges Mal zu Testzwecken hochgefahren? Bei mir wars auch direkt beim ersten hochfahren noch im Bios ersichtlich. Ich befürchte fast, die haben deine Karte nach der Retoure einfach in meinen Rechner gesteckt. Ich spreche ja nicht mal von Stabilitätstests, sondern lediglich von einmaligem anschalten. Um zumindest keinen rießigen Retourenaufwand, für etwas zu schaffen, dass mein 4-jähriger Cousin feststellen kann. Der Rechner war eine Umbuchung vom Corsair One, der eigentlich vor drei Wochen hätte geliefert werden sollen, aber immer und immer wieder verschoben wurde, bis ich ihn einfach abbestellt hab, weil ich wegen meiner Fernschule nicht so lange auf einen Rechner verzichten kann und dann bin ich schon so kulant und die schicken mir diesen defekten Schrott..Und mich macht einfach sauer, dass das offensichtlich innerhalb so kurzer Zeit zwei mal passiert, obwohl der Rechner durch die ssd in unter 20 Sekunden bootet. Das hätte den ganzen Ärger erspart...



Deine Behauptungen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, natürlich wird der Rechner vorher getestet, sonst könnte man z. B. auch kein Windows darauf installieren. Ich tippe einfach auf einen Transportschaden, hatte ich auch schon öfters. Es sind halt einfach um die 25 KG, die da verschickt werden. Mein Tipp: Einfach vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen, den PC zurückschicken und einen anderen PC bestellen.


----------



## empy (25. März 2019)

Realchicken schrieb:


> ich stelle mir eher die frage wie gut man den  9900k mit dem Mugen 5 gekühlt bekommt, dachte der sei so ein Hitzkopf  das nur noctua Dh15 den zähmen kann?!



Innerhalb der Spezifikation ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Ich habe  meinen 9700K auf 100W TDP eingestellt und kühle ihn relativ ruhig mit  einem Truespirit 120.


----------



## Horilein (25. März 2019)

Abgesehen davon das mir PC`s für 3499,- € komplett egal (dann lieber HIER ,jaja Hardwareforum) sind find ich das auf  https://www.pcgh-pc.de/ ne große Lücke ist.
Zwischen 1029,- und 1749,- Euro ist gewaltig Platz für nen Vega 56/64 PC oder ne RTX 2060 mit NUR !!!6GB!!!...ja traut Euch Wetten der geht gut!
Ich find nen Ryzen 5 2600 und ne RX 580 zusammen irgendwie....naja nich so gut. Die CPU kann mehr.
Ryzen 5 2600 und RTX 2060 klingt gut, so 1299,-? Mhm....


----------



## einGari (26. März 2019)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Transportschaden wäre (wie bitte soll der Transport ausschließlich die Grafikkarte beschädigen, der Rechner selber war sehr sicher und gut gepolstert verpackt und hatte nicht einen Kratzer, weshalb sollte dann die verschraubte Grafikkarte nicht gehen während der Rest in 1a Zustand ist?) Ich habe genau die Frage beim Support anklingen lassen. Interessant dass dem Mitarbeiter genau in dem Moment einfiel ich könne ja meine integrierte Grafikeinheit nutzen um so lange meinen Fernschul-Lernstoff zu öffnen. Gesagt getan und tatsächlich, es funktionierte. Habe mir dann später das Erreignisprotokoll angesehen, es wurde zwei mal versucht den Nvidiatreiber zu installieren, aber es funktionierte nicht, wegen des Code 43-Fehlers. Das ist das tolle an Erreignisprotokollen, ich kann sogar nachweisen, dass wer auch immer für die Treiberinstallation zuständig war, den Rechner ohne funktionierende Karte verschickt hat. Immerhin hat ers zwei mal versucht, bevor er aufgegeben hat. Das bedeutet der Rechner lief ausschließlich über den mainboardeigenen Anschluss (DP oder HDMI) und wurde nie an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Hab auf meinem Iphone nachgesehen....Er kam Samstags um 9 Uhr morgens. Anruf bei Alternate (das war leider schon zu einem leidigen Ritual geworden) ergab dass man weder Samstags noch Sonntags einen TechnikService stellt, also erst zwei Tage später zur Technikhotline, die sehr schnell gewusst hat was Sache war, mich zur Reklamationshotline geschickt hat, auf die ich 1,5 Stunden in der Leitung warten durfte um mir von ihr erklären zu lassen, sie könnten mir keine neue Grafikkarte zuschicken, bevor ich die alte nicht eingeschickt hab. Hatte mit der zusätzlichen 2tb SSD 4000 Euro an Alternate bezahlt, aber ein Ware im Wert eines Viertels davon zu versenden, an deren defekten Versand man ja selber Schuld hatte, das war leider nicht möglich. Retourenzettel war auch nicht wie bei all meinen anderen Anbietern dabei, sondern musste ausgedruckt werden. Gut dass weder ich noch irgendeiner meiner zahlreichen Nachbarn einen Drucker besitzt, also gings los mit Leute anschreiben, die einen Drucker besitzen könnten. Nach acht Versuchen... ein Treffer, ging aber von unseren Arbeitsschichten erst nach zwei Tagen.  Jetzt muss ich mit meinem Leistenbruch schauen, wie ich dieses Ungetüm zur Post bewege, weil ich mich dann entschlossen habe den Rechner einfach komplett zurückzuschicken, da mir der Mitarbeiter immerhin eröffnet hat, dass das über eine Woche dauern würde. Habe nach fast vier Wochen Alternate-Odisseé erstmal genug. Der Pcgh-PC war eigentlich nach ewiger Vertröstung von insgesamt drei Wochen für ein eigentlich als „versandfertig in 1 Tag“ angegebenes Produkt gewählt worden, da ich den Rechner nun schnell brauchte, damit ich nicht allzuviel Schulstoff verpasse, auf jeden Fall aber wenigstens für die Zeit nach der Operation nächste  Woche fertig ist, Jetzt komme ich denen in X verschiedenen Teilbereichen (unter anderem Zahlungsart, Konfiguration) entgegen weil jeder Tag zählt, wenn ich meine Fernschule schaffen will und bestelle am Ende nur deshalb den PCGH PC, weil der Supportmitarbeiter mir erklärt, dass das der einzige 2080 ti-PC sei, den sie jetzt in der verbleibenden Zeit liefern könnten und ich lass mich aus reiner Freundlichkeit darauf ein.Und dann bekomm ich einen Rechner mit einem Defekt, der einem beim ersten Hochfahren ins Gesicht springt. Stand aktuell ist die OP in fünf Tagen. Ich habe 4000 Euro weniger einen defekten PC und jede Menge Hausaufgaben von Alternate, die ich erledigen muss, um mich einer Retoure würdig zu erweisen. Ich dachte „ein Monat im voraus“ könnte ein angemessener Zeitraum sein, um einen funktionierenden Rechner zu bekommen, aber ich hatte die Rechnung ohne alternate gemacht und das einzige, dass mir einbisschen Genugtuung verschafft ist es andere vor dem gleichen Schiksal zu warnen. Um Servicemitarbeiter anzuschnauzen bin ich zu gut erzogen, aber ein guter, alter sachlicher Rant...warum nicht^^. Alternates Mühlen malen langsam und sind unergründlich....Sicher was für den ein oder anderen Zenmeister oder Franziskanermönch, aber für alle anderen lieber: Finger weg. Ihr spart euch Nerven....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. März 2019)

Horilein schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das mir PC`s für 3499,- € komplett egal (dann lieber HIER ,jaja Hardwareforum) sind find ich das auf  https://www.pcgh-pc.de/ ne große Lücke ist.
> Zwischen 1029,- und 1749,- Euro ist gewaltig Platz für nen Vega 56/64 PC oder ne RTX 2060 mit NUR !!!6GB!!!...ja traut Euch Wetten der geht gut!
> Ich find nen Ryzen 5 2600 und ne RX 580 zusammen irgendwie....naja nich so gut. Die CPU kann mehr.
> Ryzen 5 2600 und RTX 2060 klingt gut, so 1299,-? Mhm....



Die Lücke haben wir gerade gefüllt, siehe den neuen Enhanced-PC  
https://www.pcgh-pc.de


@ einGari 
​Ich habe Alternate auf deinen Beitrag hingewiesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2019)

einGari schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Transportschaden wäre (wie bitte soll der Transport ausschließlich die Grafikkarte beschädigen, der Rechner selber war sehr sicher und gut gepolstert verpackt und hatte nicht einen Kratzer, weshalb sollte dann die verschraubte Grafikkarte nicht gehen während der Rest in 1a Zustand ist?) Ich habe genau die Frage beim Support anklingen lassen.



Es sind gerade nur die Grafikkarte, die oftmals beim Transport kaputt geht. Das ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Die Grafikkarte hängt im Slot und ist an der Blende mit 2 Schrauben fixiert. Die komplette rechte Seite ist oftmals ohne weitere Transportsicherung versehen. So hängen mal eben 1 bis 2 Kilogramm in der Luft.

Es gibt spezielle Transportsicherungen für überlange Grafikkarten. Die nutzen aber ebenso wenig (weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung). Wer auch immer damit wirbt, redet sich die Sache schön. Nutzen tun sie nix.

Der gemeine Komplett-PC-Käufer wird sich irgendwann darauf einstellen müssen die Grafikkarten selbst einzubauen. Ist kein Hexenwerk, aber doch die sicherste Methode die Grafikkarten separat zu versenden. Wird auch bei bestimmten CPU-Kühlern schon so gemacht, weil sie den Transport nicht aushalten. Speziell die Doppelturm-Kühler von Noctua sind da hochproblematisch. Zumindest bei uns im Betrieb werden Rechner mit schweren Kühlern und Grafikkarten nicht vollständig zusammengebaut versendet. Wir fragen aber vorher den Kunden, ob er das möchte und sich die "Endmontage" selbst zutraut. Alternativ kommen wir und liefern auch persönlich. Das kostet aber dann auch ordentlich, je nachdem wie weit man vom Rhein-Main-Gebiet weg wohnt. 

PS
Die Treiber-Installation kann auch das Windows-Update versucht haben. Nicht der Alternate-Mitarbeiter. Ich bezweifle stark, dass der Mitarbeiter solche Dinge verheimlicht. Am Ende fällt es nämlich auf ihn zurück, weil man alles dokumentiert und sehen kann, wer das was zusammengebaut hat.  So blöd kann keiner sein.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. April 2019)

Nachdem bei einigen Kunden PCs mit einer defekten Palit-Grafikkarte ankamen und die Karte anscheinend beim Transport sehr empfindlich reagiert, haben wir die Palit-Karte gegen eine 230 Euro teure ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX ersetzt. Wer jetzt also diesen PC bestellt, erhält ab sofort eine ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX. Es ist aber auch gut möglich, dass Alternate jetzt den PC-Preis anheben muss. Aktuell sehe ich davon aber zum Glück noch nichts


----------



## -Flinx- (3. April 2019)

Hardwarerat verschickt seine PC´s mit Luftposternausgekleidet . Ich Frage mich echt, warum das keinanderer Anbieter macht.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. April 2019)

-Flinx- schrieb:


> Hardwarerat verschickt seine PC´s mit Luftposternausgekleidet . Ich Frage mich echt, warum das keinanderer Anbieter macht.



Weil es nichts bringt. Kannst Du gerne tun, aber es verhindert keine Schäden durch ruckartige Stöße. Und die sind an der Tagesordnung bei DHL und Co. siehe Förderbänder, Rollies, die über das Kopfsteinpflaster geschoben werden und natürlich der Paketbote selbst der das Paket schlicht fallend hinstellt, anstatt in die Knie zu gehen um es sanft hinzulegen. Selbst das Schlagloch, über das der Transporter hinweg fährt ist tödlich. Du müsstest im Innenraum das so fest mit Luftpolster auskleiden, dass die Lüfterblätter massiv in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Hast eine funktionierende Grafikkarte, aber irgendein Lagerschaden beim Lüfter (Gehäuselüfter, CPU-Kühler, Grafikkarten-Lüfter) ist vorprogrammiert.

Egal wie, am sichersten ist es de Grafikkarte separat beizulegen und den Kunden sie einbauen zu lassen.

Im Fall der Dual kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die fehlende Backplate hier was ausmacht. Die gibt dem ganzen doch noch etwas mehr Stabilität.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. April 2019)

Alternate verwendet für den Versand der PCs individuelle Polsterungen, ein Material wird erhitzt und passt sich dann dem Leerraum an. Wie so etwas aussieht, seht ihr hier am Beispiel für den High-End- und Enhanced-PC, hatte diese 2 Samples noch da und habe mal Fotos gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tripod (4. Mai 2019)

die verpackung von alternate ist wirklich vorbildlich.

zum ersten die beschriebene füllung(bild von daniel).
das gehäuse ist dann noch in der originalverpackung und dort auch gut abgepolstert.
zuletzt ist dann noch eine grössere schachtel drumrum, welche auch noch mal mit einem enormen luftkissen ausgepolstert ist.

klar kann immer mal was sein, annähernd 100% sicherheit geht wohl nur bei selbstbau, aber da kann man auch mal pech haben.


----------



## RX480 (10. Juni 2019)

"Update: Bei der Grafikkarte gibt es eine kleine Verbesserung: Ab sofort wird im PC die deutlich hochwertigere Asus Geforce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX eingesetzt." (kostet 1279,-€ bei Alternate)

Wer das Sys selber woanders einzeln bestellt kann auch mal über die Duke nachdenken für 999,-€ im Mindstar:
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de

Da bleibt dann noch Geld für ne CPU-AiO , 3333-Ram  und ein größeres NT. (Ein zu kleines NT kann Spulenfiepen begünstigen)
Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07FYBVKGC...halspre03-21&ascsubtag=kepAYAH14hqgxnbokOEXAQ

Weiteres Einsparpotential wäre bei der M2-SSD:
Corsair Force Series MP510 960GB, M.2 (CSSD-F960GBMP510) ab €'*'128,90 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Da reichts dann für ne GPU-AiO:
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080Ti - Black M01 | All-in-One GPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
(CPU+GPU-AiO koppeln bringt dann ausgewogene Temps)


----------



## RushOliver (12. August 2019)

Über 3500,-€ .... wo soll das noch hingehen? Ich habe 2016 für meinen PC gerade einmal 1800,-€ bezahlt.

Betrachte ich die Mehrleistung des hier beworbenen PCs, ist es den Aufpreis auch wirklich nicht Wert. Im Fire Strike Ultra bingt er etwas über 8150 Punkte. Mein oller Hobel schafft etwas über 7600 Punkte.

Zum Glück wollte Alternate von Anfang an ein größeres Netzteil, sonst hätte man den angebotenen PC nicht einmal übertakten können. Wobei die Wenigsten die sich so einen Fertig-PC kaufen vermutlich übertakten werden und selbst wenn sie wollten, würde der Lüfter wohl nicht ausreichend kühlen. 32GB RAM bringen auch aktuell keinerlei Vorteil wenn es ums Zocken geht, es sei denn man betreibt Videoschnitt oder exzessive Bildbearbeitung mit Auflösungen für den Printbereich (300-1200dpi). Allerdings würde der 9900k dann auch tatsächlich Sinn machen, wobei ich in dem Bereich eindeutig auf einen Ryzen 3900X setzen würde.

Den eventuellen Interessenten kann ich nur den Tip geben sich das PCGH Sonderheft für den Selbstbau-PC zu kaufen und dann zunächst ein wenig lesen. Ist nicht so schwer wie man meistens meint. Danach kann man selbst bei Alternate einen PC mit höherer Endleistung konfigurieren (9700K boxed, Gigabyte 2080Ti, 16GB 3200 RAM, Noctua NH-D15 und 750Watt Netzteil) und kommt mit einem zusätzlichen Windows auf maximal 2600,-€.

1000,-€ weniger bezahlt! Selbstbau lohnt sich gewaltig.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. August 2019)

RushOliver schrieb:


> Den eventuellen Interessenten kann ich nur den Tip geben sich das PCGH Sonderheft für den Selbstbau-PC zu kaufen und dann zunächst ein wenig lesen. Ist nicht so schwer wie man meistens meint. [...] Selbstbau lohnt sich gewaltig.



Nicht immer scheitert es am Können. Man muss auch die Lust und die Zeit für den Selbstbau haben - und die hat nicht jeder. Von daher ist für Leute mit dem nötigen Kleingeld ein fertiger PC definitiv eine Alternative.
Das "ist nicht schwer" ist mMn in diesen Dingen aber auch nicht wirklich ein Argument. Vieles ist eigentlich nicht schwer, trotzdem legen viele Leute nicht selber Hand an. Es kann und will halt nicht jeder alles was vermeintlich "nicht  schwer" ist selber machen.


----------



## RushOliver (12. August 2019)

Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat, macht sich darum natürlich weniger Gedanken und es sei ihm von Herzen gegönnt. Der weitaus größere Teil (nur meine persönliche Erfahrung) traut es sich aber nur nicht zu den PC selbst zu bauen und knirscht beim Anblick dieser Preise mit den Zähnen. Genau für diese Leute ist die Aufmunterung gedacht das es tatsächlich nicht so schwer ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. August 2019)

RushOliver schrieb:


> Der weitaus größere Teil (nur meine persönliche Erfahrung) traut es sich aber nur nicht zu den PC selbst zu bauen und knirscht beim Anblick dieser Preise mit den Zähnen. Genau für diese Leute ist die Aufmunterung gedacht das es tatsächlich nicht so schwer ist.



Ich verstehe das schon. Aber wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf? Ein Ölwechsel am Auto ist auch nicht schwer. Viele Dinge sind nicht schwer, wenn man über das entsprechende Wissen verfügt. Aber es kann und will nun mal nicht jeder alles selber machen. Das ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das schon. Aber wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf? Ein Ölwechsel am Auto ist auch nicht schwer. Viele Dinge sind nicht schwer, wenn man über das entsprechende Wissen verfügt. Aber es kann und will nun mal nicht jeder alles selber machen. Das ist der springende Punkt.



Die Zeiten an denen ich an meinem Auto herumgeschraubt habe, sind lange vorbei.
Was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass erstens alles komplett verbaut ist und man ohne passendes Werkzeug gar nicht mehr ran kommt. Meiner Meinung nach von den Autoherstellern so beabsichtigt.
Das könnte man auf Smartphones ausweiten. Früher konnte man problemlos den Akku tauschen. Heute schaue ich mein Note 9 an und wüsste nicht mal, wie ich das aufkriegen kann.
Beim Rechner ist das aber anders. Ob du nun einen Rechner vor 20 Jahren zusammengebaut hast oder das heute machst, ist nicht grundlegend anders oder wurde künstlich erschwert.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Heute empfinde ich das als einfacher als früher. Einzig die große Auswahl an Komponenten könnte da abschrecken. Vor allem, wenn man sich nicht so auskennt.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Rechner ist das aber anders. Ob du nun einen Rechner vor 20 Jahren zusammengebaut hast oder das heute machst, ist nicht grundlegend anders oder wurde künstlich erschwert.
> Ganz im Gegenteil. Heute empfinde ich das als einfacher als früher. Einzig die große Auswahl an Komponenten könnte da abschrecken. Vor allem, wenn man sich nicht so auskennt.



Ja, da stimme ich dir zu.

Mir geht es halt um Folgendes:
Geh in ein Computerforum und die Leute erzählen einem, es wäre leicht einen PC zu bauen. Geh in ein Autoforum und die Leute erzählen einem, es wäre leicht einen Ölwechsel durchzuführen. Geh in ein Heimwerkerforum und die Leute erzählen einem, es wäre leicht das Haus anzustreichen usw. Es kann aber nun mal nicht jeder alles selber machen. Und sei es nur aus dem banalen Grund, weil man "zwei Linke Hände" hat. Was für den einen leicht ist, weil es sein Hobby ist und er es schon öfters gemacht hat, muss für den anderen noch lange nicht leicht sein (nicht auf dich bezogen). Beispielsweise wird jemand der sich für Computerhardware interessiert, sicherlich auch auch mal seinen PC selber zusammenbauen. Jemand der sich aber nicht unbedingt für Computerhardware interessiert (sondern z.B. nur für die Games), der wird sich auch den Rechner nicht selber bauen, selbst wenn es vermeintlich einfach ist. Der kauft sich das Ding dann halt fertig, Geld hin oder her.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, da stimme ich dir zu.
> 
> Mir geht es halt um Folgendes:
> Geh in ein Computerforum und die Leute erzählen einem, es wäre leicht einen PC zu bauen. Geh in ein Autoforum und die Leute erzählen einem, es wäre leicht einen Ölwechsel durchzuführen. Geh in ein Heimwerkerforum und die Leute erzählen einem, es wäre leicht das Haus anzustreichen usw. Es kann aber nun mal nicht jeder alles selber machen. Und sei es nur aus dem banalen Grund, weil man "zwei Linke Hände" hat. Was für den einen leicht ist, weil es sein Hobby ist und er es schon öfters gemacht hat, muss für den anderen noch lange nicht leicht sein (nicht auf dich bezogen). Beispielsweise wird jemand der sich für Computerhardware interessiert, sicherlich auch auch mal seinen PC selber zusammenbauen. Jemand der sich aber nicht unbedingt für Computerhardware interessiert (sondern z.B. nur für die Games), der wird sich auch den Rechner nicht selber bauen, selbst wenn es vermeintlich einfach ist. Der kauft sich das Ding dann halt fertig, Geld hin oder her.



Na ja, im Vergleich zu einem Ölwechsel bei einem modernen Auto ist der Bau eines PC auch leicht.  
Vor 20 Jahren habe ich sowas auch noch selbst gemacht. Oder Bremsen oder sowas.
Heute hab ich das Werkzeug dafür nicht mal. Autoreparatur ist viel komplizierter geworden als früher -- im Vergleich zum PC.
Bei Malerarbeiten weiß ich das nicht. Dafür kenne ich einfach genug Leute, die das können, wie Maler, Elektriker, Dachdecker, Maurer, Zimmermann, Tischler. Die frage ich dann und revanchiere mich danach mit einem netten Grillabend.
Ich würde behaupten, dass jemand, der mit einem Schraubendreher umgehen kann, also ein gewisses Geschick besitzt, mit Ruhe und Zeit einen PC zusammenbauen kann.
Was die meisten wohl abschreckt ist die Montage des Kühlers und das Anschließen der Case Strippen. Aber dafür gibt es gute Videos und ein Blick ins Handbuch sollte logische sein.
Aber schon richtig. Es gibt genug, die keine Lust dazu haben oder schlicht die Zeit nicht und bezahlen gerne den Aufpreis. Das können sie auch. Ich habe nichts dagegen.
Nervig finde ich halt die Werbefyler, wenn mit einer starken CPU geworben wird, das aber mit der billigsten Hardware zusammengeschustert wurde, die man finden kann.
Da lobe ich mir dann die PCGH Rechner. Zwar teuer, aber gute Komponenten. Und der Service von Alternate stimmt.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, im Vergleich zu einem Ölwechsel bei einem modernen Auto ist der Bau eines PC auch leicht.



Die Ölablassschraube zu öffnen, ist jetzt auch nicht so kompliziert 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, dass jemand, der mit einem Schraubendreher umgehen kann, also ein gewisses Geschick besitzt, mit Ruhe und Zeit einen PC zusammenbauen kann.



Können sicherlich. Aber möchte er das? Hat er die Zeit? Will er sich dieses Wissen oder diese Fähigkeit überhaupt aneignen?
Einen PC zusammenbauen ist nun mal nichts für jedermann, selbst wenn das nötige Geschick grundsätzlich vorhanden ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Ölablassschraube zu öffnen, ist jetzt auch nicht so kompliziert



Dann versuch mal da ran zu kommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal da ran zu kommen.



Meine Frau hebt das Auto an und ich schraube


----------



## latinoramon (24. November 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Einen PC zusammenbauen ist nun mal nichts für jedermann, selbst wenn das nötige Geschick grundsätzlich vorhanden ist.


Einen PC "Vernünftig" Zusammenzubauen, da braucht es weitaus mehr als nur Geschick.
Außerdem fängt es dann danach erst an......


----------



## Buggi85 (24. November 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Frage: wenn dieser PC unter Gaminglast angeblich nur 330W verbrät, warum wird dann ein 750W-Netzteil verbaut...
> 
> Gruß



Gute Netzteile mit mehr Watt haben 2 x PCIe auf zwei unabhängigen Rails verteilt. Wenn man sich die Beschaltung einiger Netzteile um 400 - 500W anschaut ist das teils ernüchternd wo die Grenzen liegen. Naja und 20€ mehr für das selbe Produkt höherer Leistungsgüte macht den Bock auch nicht fett.
Am Ende ist Alternate trotzdem eine Apotheke.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2020)

> Alternate stellt im BIOS DDR4-2666 ein, da die Intel-Spezifikation diesen Wert vorsieht, auf eigene Gefahr sind aber DDR4-3000 möglich, *zumal die schnelleren DDR4-3000-Riegel verbaut werden*.



Das ist aber nicht in Ordnung ! 
Wenn ihr schon nur innerhalb der Spezifikationen testet, sollte da auch die eingebaute Handbremse, mit 2666MHz Ram mit dabei sein, so wie in den Benchmarks. 

Ich hoffe im UEFI ist auch 95 Watt Limit eingestellt. 
Sozusagen ein eingebremster PCGH 9900k innerhalb der Spezifikationen, wie es sich gehört.


edit: Aber ehrlich mal: 3200er RAM sollte da schon Minimum sein.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit: Aber ehrlich mal: 3200er RAM sollte da schon Minimum sein.



Alternate geht eben auf Nummer Sicher und lässt die RAM mit 2666MHz laufen.
Und ich bezweifel, dass irgendein Käufer das ändern wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> und lässt die RAM mit 2666MHz laufen.
> Und ich bezweifel, dass irgendein Käufer das ändern wird.




Entweder so, oder ich bezweifel, dass Leute, die die Ahnung _haben_, das umzustellen(is ja eigentlich kaum Ahnung nötig) sich den PC gleich lieber _komplett selbst_ zusammenstellen.
Mit mind. 3200MHz Speicher, wenn nicht sogar schneller.

Bis 3600MHz läuft ja mittlerweile auch recht problemlos.

Danach muss man anfangen etwas zu tricksen, hier und da.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Entweder so, oder ich bezweifel, dass Leute, die die Ahnung _haben_, das umzustellen(is ja eigentlich kaum Ahnung nötig) sich den PC gleich lieber _komplett selbst_ zusammenstellen.
> Mit mind. 3200MHz Speicher, wenn nicht sogar schneller.



Wie gesagt, die Leute kaufen die fertige Kiste und das einzige, was die dann machen muss ist laufen. Und zwar problemfrei.
Und das bieten die Alternate Dinger ja. 
Wenn ich mir einen fernseher kaufe, will ich auch nicht stundenlang erst mal Bild und Ton einstellen müssen. Das muss laufen und fertig.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das bieten die Alternate Dinger ja.



Na klar ...

Das muss ja auch bei Leuten laufen, die einfach mal was löschen, was sie "geärgert" hat, weil der PC sie ärgern wollte. 

Da stört was ... ---> löschen.

Mist. Geht nicht mehr. PC is doof = kaputt. Händler is doof, verkauft schlechten PC der einen "ärgert". 

Heut zu Tage möcht' ich die Dinger nicht verkaufen müssen und für die Kunden "greifbar sein".


----------



## Christian1987 (26. März 2020)

Der PC kostet jetzt 3999€ ........ warum das jetzt 400€ mehr


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. März 2020)

Christian1987 schrieb:


> Der PC kostet jetzt 3999€ ........ warum das jetzt 400€ mehr



Die Preiserhöhung von 400 Euro können wir uns auch nicht erklären und wir haben dazu bei Alternate angefragt.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2020)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Preiserhöhung von 400 Euro können wir uns auch nicht erklären und wir haben dazu bei Alternate angefragt.



ist RAM nicht teurer geworden? Dazu die Corona Sache, wo eh nichts zu bekommen ist.


----------

